# Dermabond closure



## aarnold13 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello! A patient came in to the office yesterday and had a nurse visit. The patient had a .75cm laceration on his finger and the nurse used Dermabond to close the laceration. She also gave the patient a kenalog shot for poison ivy. This was all ordered by the physician so the nurse is charging a 99211, 96372 and J3301X4. I am wondering if she is able to charge a 12001. I am up in the air about the 12001 since it wasn't a stitch and the wording isn't clear to me in the CPT book. I am also not sure if I can charge the 12001 since the dr didn't see the patient.

Thanks in advance for your help!
Angie


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 24, 2010)

*NP?*

*If *your nurse is an *NP *- AND simple repair is in her scope of practice - then, yes, you can bill the 12001.  Otherwise No. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## aarnold13 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nope, she isn't an NP, only an RN. Thanks for the response. That is kinda what I was thinking too.


----------

